# Disability pension and loan car?



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi! I have a disability pension and my amount is very good. I can use it to buy a loan the car from car dealer ? I am from USA via Portuguese citizen and plan to move to Ponta Delgada, Azores. Curiosity.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Wait.. I am a little bit confused..

Is SSDI also called a disability pension right ?


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello ? Can you please help me out with this question ? Thank you kindly.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

If the organisation who provides you with a disability pension has no restrictions on what the money can be spent on then I am sure any vehicle dealer will gladly take your money.

With regards to if you can get finance based on this payment then it depends on various factors, such as whether you have enough for a deposit if required, whether your pension is sufficient to cover the finance costs and if living costs need to be considered in the calculations.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

oronero said:


> If the organisation who provides you with a disability pension has no restrictions on what the money can be spent on then I am sure any vehicle dealer will gladly take your money.
> 
> With regards to if you can get finance based on this payment then it depends on various factors, such as whether you have enough for a deposit if required, whether your pension is sufficient to cover the finance costs and if living costs need to be considered in the calculations.


That's what I thought. I am glad. By the way, Obrigado. Muito apreciado!  (Thank you. Much appreciated!) 

EDIT: One thing.. Are SSDI/SSI also called Disability Pension ? For a retirement, what is it called ? Retirement Pension, right ?


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

That's my final question for EDIT quote, please?


----------

